# Second PSU for graphics card



## repman244 (May 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right section but anyway. 
I have an old HD3870 that I would like to use in one of my servers (HP DL380G5) since there are no cables from the PSU there I thought if I could use a second (standard PC PSU) for the 6-pin power. Is this doable or will everything go up in smoke ?

If it's not recommended to use a second PSU, I could solder some wires to the backplate of the PSU in the server on to some pins ar the correct voltages for power but I'm not sure how will that affect the PSU (maybe I could weaken the 12V line - causing damage to other components?) or would it be ok to do this.


----------



## -FOG- (May 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BviJjNYsIag

Basicly like that, but I'd do more research lol cause that dude seems a little weird


----------



## Law-II (May 24, 2011)

Hi

You could use a duel power supplie connector, this ensures both PSU's power up at the same time




atb

Law-II


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2011)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> You could use a duel power supplie connector, this ensures both PSU's power up at the same time
> 
> ...



^This will be your only real issue here. Other than that, separate PSUs are common for monster rigs. So you will be good as long as each PSU fulfills the requirements.


----------



## repman244 (May 24, 2011)

law-ii said:


> hi
> 
> you could use a duel power supplie connector, this ensures both psu's power up at the same time
> 
> ...



Yes that would work if the PSU had a connector. Like I said the first PSU is in the server and has no connectors. But thank you for your suggestion.



mrcl said:


> ^this will be your only real issue here. Other than that, separate psus are common for monster rigs. So you will be good as long as each psu fulfills the requirements.



Just as I thought, I'm guessing here, but the potentials form both PSU have to be the same, right?


I think the safest option will be to solder wires to the PSU in the server and hope everything goes well. I already measured which pins are ground and which are +12V but I'm not sure how will that affect the PSU and more importantly how will this affect other components.


----------



## Red_Machine (May 24, 2011)

How about just getting a new PSU?


----------



## repman244 (May 24, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> How about just getting a new PSU?



It's impossible, it would not work, it would not fit in there. It's a server, there are 2 PSU's there and they don't have ordinary connectors like PC PSU's. They only have 1 connector which is similar to like a PCI connector and they supply power directly to the MB.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Just as I thought, I'm guessing here, but the potentials form both PSU have to be the same, right?



Nope.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 24, 2011)

Take a peak.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63026

Oh btw, both psu's are still running very VERY well.


----------

